# Kenpo Etiquette



## Red Menace (Sep 10, 2009)

I have been doing Tae Kwon Do for many years and I am visiting a Kenpo/Krav Maga school next week and I was wondering what kinds of etiquette are the norm in not-so traditional Kenpo schools.  For example, do you bow to each other?  Hands at sides or hand over fist in front of you?  Do you bow to the training area upon entering or leaving?

I'm sure that they'll clue me in on this stuff but I was just curious.


----------



## Xinglu (Sep 10, 2009)

Typically you render the chinese salute upon entering the training area, to each-other the first time you see them and when saying goodbye, and at the opening and closing of class.  That's pretty standard.


----------



## Carol (Sep 10, 2009)

Red Menace said:


> I have been doing Tae Kwon Do for many years and I am visiting a Kenpo/Krav Maga school next week and I was wondering what kinds of etiquette are the norm in not-so traditional Kenpo schools.  For example, do you bow to each other?  Hands at sides or hand over fist in front of you?  Do you bow to the training area upon entering or leaving?
> 
> I'm sure that they'll clue me in on this stuff but I was just curious.



If its American Kenpo, the ettiquette/ritual is more scaled down than some other flavors.  Generally speaking in American Kenpo, the bow is hand-over-fist.  Some implement a bow and simple greeting (ie: Good Evening sir, Good Evening ma'am) when you walk through the front door, others don't. 

AK schools do a bow upon entering/exiting the mat, as well as a bow to one's training partner before beginning a technique or a drill. A bow to the instructor isn't generally done unless your instructor is your partner for a particular activity, but most classes start with a salute that is done by everyone simultaneously.  Many AK schools use some sort of opening pledge, such as the Kenpo Creed

AK typically doesn't ask for people to bow to "things", such as flags or pictures of the founder.   AK also typically doesn't ask that the student wait for the instructor to put his/her belt on...instead the student puts on the uniform before class and slides the belt knot to the left (for men) or right (for women).  Knots in the center designate the instructor.

Each class usually ends with a salute, and usually some kind of simple ritual such as high-fiving each one of your classmates or a round of pass-the-punch.

Generally instructors tell everyone in the class (black belt or not)to addresses a black belt by "sir" or "ma'am" or with an honorific (Ms. Hsu, Mr. Jackson, Mrs. Winters).  In practice, sure your BB instructors expect this, your BB classmates are just as likely to tell you to just call them by their first name. 

Some schools borrow a Chinese or Japanese title here and there (Sensei, Sifu, etc).  Ed Parker created academic-sounding titles for each belt rank so it is possible to see those titles used in class, but typically you are not expected to refer to your instructor as "master" or "grandmaster" (as Mr. Parker did not use those terms).  For the most part, most AK teachers are just fine with being called Mr. Jones, Ms. Smith, sir, or ma'am.  Some even drop the formalities all together.

Hope that helps


----------



## still learning (Sep 11, 2009)

Hello,  When we enter any Dojo?  ...We always bow in and out!

Also in Kempo...introducing one self...is proper and SHAKING HANDS With EVERYONE..... Is a nice thing to do...

In our class training...it is a rule to shake everyone hands before classes start...and in the end we shake hands at the end...this ends the classes...

Suggest you do not bow with the hands..like in kung-fu/karate movies....just shake hands is FINE!

The American way!   ...it is OK to bow first than shake hands....!

Aloha,    ....suggest saving the kiss for the girls....?


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Sep 11, 2009)

still learning said:


> Hello, When we enter any Dojo? ...We always bow in and out!
> 
> Also in Kempo...introducing one self...is proper and SHAKING HANDS With EVERYONE..... Is a nice thing to do...
> 
> ...


 


i concur.


----------



## Red Menace (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks everybody.  My instinct is to bow and I wasn't sure if that was typical in Kenpo.  Very helpful.


----------



## KenpoDave (Sep 12, 2009)

I would say to just show respect, and pay attention to what others do.  I have found that regardless of the specific customs, everyone understands respect.


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 13, 2009)

Red Menace said:


> I have been doing Tae Kwon Do for many years and I am visiting a Kenpo/Krav Maga school next week and I was wondering what kinds of etiquette are the norm in not-so traditional Kenpo schools. For example, do you bow to each other? Hands at sides or hand over fist in front of you? Do you bow to the training area upon entering or leaving?
> 
> I'm sure that they'll clue me in on this stuff but I was just curious.


 
Hello,

I think if you bow when entering and leaving the "matted, or training area", you should be OK.  As was previously stated, watch what the others are doing and follow along.  As far as bowing to the teacher...  Non traditional schools only, usually, require that at the beginning and end of class.

Your tae Kwon Do etiquette should serve you fairly well.  At least you have the general idea.  Sometimes a show of respect, if you are new, is showing no disrespect. 

Best of luck at your visit.

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Sep 13, 2009)

still learning said:


> ....suggest saving the kiss for the girls....?


 
I feel cheated. I've been training in kenpo for 4 months now, and I've yet to be kissed. WTF?


----------



## Milt G. (Sep 13, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> I feel cheated. I've been training in kenpo for 4 months now, and I've yet to be kissed. WTF?


 
Hello,

I think that happens after 4 *and one half* months in Kenpo... 

Hang in there...  That other half month is well on its way.  

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------

